# 100 degrees June8,dearth,wind,bearding,drone eviction and full hive!



## Tango Yankee (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot going on, HB! We've had some pretty warm days, but not many. It's been a bit cooler a wetter this year than in recent years. I am not going to complain about it! Today was maybe 32 degrees cooler here than there.

Funny thing about that one guard bee... who'd have thought she'd harbor a grudge? 

It'll be interesting to see how they handle the caboose! Please post a photo of your setup when you can.



HappyBeeing said:


> Well, I'm gonna close or someone will think I'm Tango the second  (whose long posts I totally enjoy reading BTW)


  Thanks! I've enjoyed your posts as well. I suppose one of these days someone will tell me I've used up my quota of words, but until then I'll probably carry on. :lookout: Everyone can consider themselves warned! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm just up the road from you in the Eugene area--blackberries are blooming like crazy right now, are they blooming down your way yet? This is my first year too, what a blast!


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

I got out to look into the hive and it's the same....full as ever.No collapse. Only a few hundred bees still hanging out on the porch near dark. At least my big population knows their ventilating!

Hi There BigDawg!
I lived in Portland and Sweet Home both for a few years( half my life ago) but always liked my visits to Eugene. Oh yeah! There probably Are enough blackberries within the bee radius to feed my kids for awhile...I forgot how early they are this year. It's always been a July and sometimes late July harvest but it'll be June this year! Ours are still half buds but the flowers have been starting for a week. The Illinois Valley has lots of moisture differences and the drier areas are a little later. I really ought to just drive up and down the nearest roads and look around at flow potentials. One beek from over 10 miles away told me I'd have to feed in July. All I've noticed this week are the blue butterfly bushes that are wild by the roadsides. I'm in a dry zone and there is more manzanita than blackberries, but they Are out there.

Hey Tango! I think lots of folks like to read beek experiences,no matter how wordy, because you just never know what new knowledge or insight to one's own situations might pop up!


----------



## dixieswife (Apr 15, 2013)

We're in Rogue River, so close by. Our TBH just swarmed. They are up in a pine tree about 40ft up, well out of reach. We threw a nuc together, put some drops of lemongrass oil and a frame of dark brood comb and set it on the roof of the house, about 30ft or so below them. Hope that interests them! 

Blackberries are just coming into bloom right here, though as you head up towards town, they are blooming. We just did full inspection and found several queen cells, one open, so that explains the swarm, with lots of bees left in the hive. I did call someone who says they'll get swarms, but he can't get up that high, so we thought why not try to get them back down. 

First year here too.


----------



## Tango Yankee (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah, the Rogue River. I love that area! Sure wish I could have retired there as planned... but I digress.

Dixieswife, you could always try "tanging" them down! Couldn't hurt! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi dixieswife neighbor!
Yeah,almost the same climate.My new thread says I lost 'em. Thank you for letting me know I'm not the only one.....sigh#3.....We have an open acre of gardens and an acre of pines,scrub oak,manzanita, firs and cedars surrounding in our RR5 area. Not many properties close are open enough for gardens but my bees have access to a few.Some blackberries blooming good but not as many as 10 miles from here by the rivers.Did you get your bees from SOL? I've heard great things about John's survivor bees but he only sells nucs so I got a package elsewhere. I sure looked for my swarm. I marked in my mind every burl and clump of lichens though---hahahaha.


----------



## dixieswife (Apr 15, 2013)

HappyBeeing said:


> Hi dixieswife neighbor!
> Yeah,almost the same climate.My new thread says I lost 'em. Thank you for letting me know I'm not the only one.....sigh#3.....We have an open acre of gardens and an acre of pines,scrub oak,manzanita, firs and cedars surrounding in our RR5 area. Not many properties close are open enough for gardens but my bees have access to a few.Some blackberries blooming good but not as many as 10 miles from here by the rivers.Did you get your bees from SOL? I've heard great things about John's survivor bees but he only sells nucs so I got a package elsewhere. I sure looked for my swarm. I marked in my mind every burl and clump of lichens though---hahahaha.


No, we bought a swarm from the American Bee Company guy in town. Probably four-five lbs of bees. 

We have six capped queen cells and three open ones in the hive now. I'm not entirely sure what to do with them, if anything. Lots of capped brood.


----------

